# Ceiling Grate/Vents ....blending in



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

This is sort of part of the chicken coop wood project.....make the vents blend in....
I scuffed, spray Binned and then base coated all the pieces. I will install them on then match things on the ceiling


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Starting point...


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

fauxlynn said:


> This is sort of part of the chicken coop wood project.....make the vents blend in....
> I scuffed, spray Binned and then base coated all the pieces. I will install them on then match things on the ceiling
> 
> View attachment 77466


Down here we would say sprayed BIN. You may no longer make fun of my typing skills. :vs_bananasplit:

Bre (my granddaughter) made me post this!


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

slinger58 said:


> Down here we would say sprayed BIN. You may no longer make fun of my typing skills. :vs_bananasplit:
> 
> Bre (my granddaughter) made me post this!


I'm not sure what upsets me more, my unconventional use of language or that you let your granddaughter read PT.

I did pause for a second when I wrote that, but that how we say it up here. Silly Northerners.


----------



## four2knapp (Jun 19, 2011)

fauxlynn said:


> t.....make the vents blend in the ceiling


Just spray binned the ceiling to make the vent blend in ,,,,,,,,,lol


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Hmmm, I had the fronts all ready to install with a glaze on them. Then I was informed the backs and flapper part or whatever it is called had to be done as well, you know, so you don't see any GASP!, white.

...got them down,spray binned the innards, had to repaint allof it because of overspray to the fronts.....


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Kill me now


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Man, I was looking forward to wood graining these at least a little bit. Once installed,the GC said they're fine as is. 
They look okay,could've been better.


























Sorry this turned into such a boring thread....


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Just curious. Why didn't they just get wooden ones?


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

I don't know. Tell you what I'll call them up and ask them and I'll get back to you later.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

fauxlynn said:


> I don't know. Tell you what I'll call them up and ask them and I'll get back to you later.


So what you are saying is that you don't know. Thanks.


----------

